
The abandoned ice sheet base at Camp Century, GL, in a warming climate (2016) - hownottowrite
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2016GL069688/full
======
andreasley
Restored film about Camp Century, "The U.S. Army's Top Secret Arctic City
Under the Ice!":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ujx_pND9wg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ujx_pND9wg)

